# Amdkmdap reagiert nicht mehr



## Crush182 (21. Dezember 2013)

Moin 

Mir ist es nun schon ein paar mal passiert, dass der Treiber bzw. "amdkmdap" abgestürzt ist und wieder hergestellt wurde.

In der Ereignissanzeige steht folgendes:
18:47:15 -Ein Konto wurde erfolgreich angemeldet. (C:\Windows\System32\services.exe, Anmeldeprozess: Advapi)
18:47:15 -Einer neuen Anmeldung wurden besondere Rechte zugewiesen. (Sicherheits-ID:	SYSTEM)

18:47:23 -Ein Prozess (4) hat eine Anforderung zum Deaktivieren des Desktopfenster-Managers gestellt.
18:47:23 -Der Desktopfenster-Manager konnte nicht gestartet werden, da die Zusammenstellung durch eine Anwendung, die momentan ausgeführt wird, deaktiviert wurde.

18:47:25 -Der Anzeigetreiber "amdkmdap" reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt.
18:47:25 -Dienst "Diagnosesystemhost" befindet sich jetzt im Status "Ausgeführt".

IMMER wenn der Treiber abgeschmiert ist (kurz ein schwarzer Bildschirm), steht das ganze in der gleichen Reihenfolge in der Ereignissanzeige.
Einen Bluescreen bekomme ich aber nicht.
Bis jetzt kann ich das ganze auch nicht reproduzieren (Mal tritt es beim Spielen auf, und eben einfach so beim surfen und dann wieder garnicht).

System:
AMD Phenom 2 X6 1090t
MSI HD 7950
Gigabyte 770ta ud3
8 GB Ram
Windows 7 64Bit
Den vorletzten Catalyst Treiber allerdings ohne das CCC.
Alle anderen Treiber sind aktuell.

Meint ihr ein Treiber update würde was bringen?
Denn ansonsten funtzt eigentlich alles wunderbar 
Und der Fehler tritt auch nur recht selten auf.

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das ganze liegen könnte?
Oder soll ich einfach mal mim DriverCleaner rüber und dann den neuen ausprobieren?


----------



## OctoCore (21. Dezember 2013)

Graka zu sehr übertaktet? 
Die Einträge sind ja nicht das Problem - das ist der Kartenabsturz.


----------



## Crush182 (21. Dezember 2013)

Die Karte ist nicht übertaktet -ist ja schließlig schnell genug  .
(Core: 960mhz, Memory: 1250mhz)

Allerdings hab ich ihr Spannung weg genommen (Nur core).

Im desktop Betreib läuft sie ja sowieso nur mit reduzierter standart Spannung (0.805V laut GPU-Z)
Und Spiele wurden ausgiebig getestet (Battlefield 3, Crysis 3, Bad Company 2 und auch msi kombustor war dabei).
Power Limit steht immernoch auf +-0%

Und da das Problem vorher auch schon da war, sollte es eig. nicht daran liegen 

Temperaturen sehen momentan übrigens so aus:
CPU: 27°C
Graka: 37°C


Edit: Was passiert denn bei den Einträgen überhaupt? 
-Konto wurde angemeldet, Desktopfenster manager soll deaktiviert werden etc. ??


----------



## OctoCore (22. Dezember 2013)

Spannung wegnehmen ist wie übertakten.

Tja - zur Kontoanmeldung kann ich nichts sagen. Das wiederum kenne ich nicht.
Nur das, was danach kommt - Desktopfenster Manager usw., das ist in dem Zusammenhang normal.
Hm... mit welchen Rechten bist du denn im System - Benutzer oder Admin?
Wenn du mit eingeschränkten Rechten unterwegs bist, melden sich manche interne Prozesse mit höheren Rechten an, weil sie sonst nichts machen können.


----------



## Crush182 (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin admin. Und außer mir benutzt auch keiner den PC 

Und wegen der Spannung: wie gesagt, das Problem war auch schon vorher da...??


----------



## OctoCore (22. Dezember 2013)

Das macht das Problem aber nicht besser. 
Aber unabhängig davon musst du einfach im Auge behalten, in welchem Zusammenhang sich die Karte (bzw. der Treiber) abstürzt bzw. neu initialisiert.
Anders macht das keinen Sinn.
Also was machst du dann grade und welche programme benutzt du - sind es Programme, die einen besonderen betug zur Graka haben und ihre Hardware nutzen - Videoplayer, Browser und PDF-Viewer mit 2D-Hardwarebeschleubigung etc.
Ein Blick ins Watchdog-Verzeichnis bringt auch Aufschluss - da werde Dumps gespeichert, vor allem bei Fehlern der Grafikkarte, auch wenn die Fehler nicht zum Blusscreen führen (im Windowsordner LiveKernelReports/Watchdog).
Diese Dumps lassen sich auch mit dem Bluescreenviewer betrachten.
Leider habe ich grade kein Beispiel, weil ich diese Dumps nach üblen Experimenten mit der Grafikkarte irgendwann lösche. 

Ansonsten - einen neuen Treiber (oder auch alten) kann man natürlich immer versuchen.


----------



## loltheripper (22. Dezember 2013)

Deinstallier mal deinen Catalyst, ohne ein 3rd Party Programm und mach einen neustart, dann installier den neusten CCC wieder. Der bug tritt bei mir immer auf wenn ich einfach über einen alten Treiber den neuen überspiel.


----------



## Crush182 (22. Dezember 2013)

Okay... denn werd ich einfach mal den neuen Treiber versuchen und hoffen, das der keine neuen Felher verursacht 

Im Bluescreenviewer steht übrigens ne menge drin, wenn ich eine der .dmp öffne.

Zahlen über Zahlen.
3 Hell-Rote Einträge unten in der Liste (dump_dumpfve.sys, rdprefmp.sys, serenum.sys)

Und oben beim "dumpfile" steht: caused by driver: rdprefmp.sys

Und das Problem ist ja, dass ich nicht weiß, was ich machen muss, damit es passiert.
Mal war es beim Spielen, mal beim Surfen (Firefox), mal beim Video gucken -mit Firefox bzw. flash...

Die dumpreports sind ja zeitlich auch recht weit voneinander entfernt.
Es war z.B. 7 Tage ruhe... und davor 5 Tage -.-


----------



## OctoCore (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe in einem Backup noch so einen Watchdog-Dump gefunden.
Wichtig ist der Bug Check Code - in dem Beispiel 0x00000117.
Genau wie bei den angezeigten Codes bei Bluescreens kann man sich die grobe Bedeutung von 117 in den üblichen Bluescreen-Code-Listen zeigen lassen, die man im Netz so findet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush182 (22. Dezember 2013)

Es ist genau der aus deinem Beispiel: 0x00000117

Google sagt das ist der "video driver time out"  ... xD nur ne Lösung steht da natürlich nirgends -.-

Heute kam es allerdings noch zu keinem Freeze (was ja nichts zu sagen hat) und ich werd jetzt mal schaun, wie sich der neue Treiber in den nächsten Tagen so macht...


----------



## OctoCore (22. Dezember 2013)

In dem Fall meines Beispiels weiß ich ganz genau, was die Ursache dafür war - zuviel Takt bei etwas zu wenig GPU-Spannung.
Kann bei dir natürlich etwas völlig Anderes sein.
Früher, als mein Board noch neu war, hatte ich den Fehler regelmäßig - mit einer nVidia-Karte.
Hat mich wahnsinnig genervt.
Um eine lange Geschichte kurz zu halten: Am Ende war es der Zusatzcontroller auf dem Board, an dem meine Brenner hängen - keine Treibergeschichte (zumindest nicht direkt), keine Taktraten der Graka. Der stand auf IDE (warum auch nicht - Brenner/optische Laufwerke brauchen kein AHCI) - nachdem der auf AHCI stand, war das Problem weg. Natürlich habe ich die Gegenprobe gemacht - mit IDE hatte ich die sporadischen 117er wieder zurück.
Die Zusammenhänge sind manchmal kompliziert - und man muss erstmal drauf kommen.


----------



## Crush182 (4. Januar 2014)

Nach weiterem Rumprobieren wollte ich mich mal eben
für die Tipps bedanken 

Es lag -wie ihr vermutet habt  -an der Spannung.
Warum die max. Spannung jetzt zu Abstürzen im idle geführt hat weiß ich zwar nicht...
aber es funktioniert -thx


----------



## OctoCore (4. Januar 2014)

Tja...
Was ist der Sinn des Universums?
Gibt es intelligentes Leben auf der Erde?
Warum semmelt meine Graka im Idle ab?
Das sind die großen Mysterien, auf die wir vielleicht nie eine Antwort erhalten. 
Hauptsache, es rennt jetzt.
Aber Danke für die Rückmeldung!


----------

